# Ouch!



## fishermen (Dec 5, 2011)

You know what dosnt feel good a 110 conibear on your finger I was setting. One with a touchy dog let's just say im a little bit cautious now when setting. That one 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

lol this is an anual event. I have a black nail on my right thumb from a 110 :sad::rant:

Dave


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Welcome to the club


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

I snapped both hands in one last week. Dont know how I got both at the same time but I did. I also got my finger in a number 4 double long spring. I feel your pain and like you The number 4 at least will not happen again. LOL


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Talk to me when you join the 160, and 220 club. Then I will tell you about the #4, 4 coil club joining that club involves blood. LOL The pain of what we love. Hope you traps are full this morning! 

Jon


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

What about the 330 club lol


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

DIYsportsman said:


> What about the 330 club lol
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


You don't hear from the 330 clubbers....... you need fingers to type!


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

no on the 110 but how bout a 160 on your little toe! Had me right by the nuckle. I thought the hib boots would be enough to hold it so I kicked it to spring it, well let me tell you that doesnt work! Glad I didnt slid down the wire! LOL!!!


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

DIYsportsman said:


> What about the 330 club lol
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


 done that one time and never want to do it again. hand started turn a dark color and if i didn't have a trapping partner i think i would of lose my hand. got a much great respect for them. always have a safety rope on me at all times now


----------



## triple-e (Nov 2, 2010)

Hit my wrist just below my thumb with a 220 once never do that again it was sore for a couple weeks and it only grazed it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

DIYsportsman said:


> What about the 330 club lol
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


That would be me it caught me on the wrist I had a heavy glove on and it took me a long time to get it off lucky it was an older trap .Bud


----------



## FallDreamer (Dec 15, 2010)

crittergitter71 said:


> You don't hear from the 330 clubbers....... you need fingers to type!


NOW THAT THERE IS FUNNY, STILL GO TEARS IN MY EYES:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

been lucky enough to not catch myself since i was about 7 (i think). I know my dad caught a 330 across the wrist once. Alsohe knows guy that got both hands in a beaver drown set. Couldnt get enough footing to muscle to shore and was slowing going down the wire. He ended up chewing through the wire. If i remember right it cost him like 12k in dental work but is still alive.


----------



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

Some one was being a smarty at gander mountain. I was in there tiny trapping section tonight and low and behold a 1.5 at the bottom of the new traps all ready to fire. Apparently it was ziptied light and they slid the ty down and set it. That would deffinately wake you up. Moral of the story always look in a bin with new traps before you reach in it. :chillin:


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

crittergitter71 said:


> You don't hear from the 330 clubbers....... you need fingers to type!


This one's too embarrassed to say how many times its happened, even this year alone.

Just be happy when it happens under water; Its much slower, cold water numbs the pain, and this time of year no ones usually around to hear you cuss or see the tears.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dpweurding (Nov 9, 2009)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Just be happy when it happens under water; Its much slower, cold water numbs the pain, and this time of year no ones usually around to hear you cuss or see the tears.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Not to mention gauntlets deafen the blow!

Derek


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Ohhhh, im not sure how I did it but I was setting a Belise 280, I must have reached to get the safety grip tool off and that coni jumped up and got me by the wrist bone, not by the whole hand but side ways, just by the knob on the wrist. :yikes:I did a little dance and said a few choice words and made my way to the truck. I figured out that it's difficult to drive a stick shift with only a left hand. That sucker hit me so hard and fast I thought I might have pi**d my pants a little.:evil:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

U.P. trappermark said:


> Ohhhh, im not sure how I did it but I was setting a Belise 280, I must have reached to get the safety grip tool off and that coni jumped up and got me by the wrist bone, not by the whole hand but side ways, just by the knob on the wrist. :yikes:I did a little dance and said a few choice words and made my way to the truck. I figured out that it's difficult to drive a stick shift with only a left hand. That sucker hit me so hard and fast I thought I might have pi**d my pants a little.:evil:


Perfect example *why I do not use* the 'plunger type' safeties. Buy one (or more) of the 'Safety Pin' style and your hands/fingers will never be in front of the jaws when removing or putting on the safety.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Seaarkshooter said:


> This one's too embarrassed to say how many times its happened, even this year alone.
> 
> Just be happy when it happens under water; Its much slower, cold water numbs the pain, and this time of year no ones usually around to hear you cuss or see the tears.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If a man cries in the forest, and theres noone there to hear, does he make any noise?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Well I guess I am a little confused......I thought the traps were not designed so that they hurt, but simply hold.....there was a guy that would supposedly demonstrate by putting his hand in the trap....or was that a different type of trap...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

